# Houston Area Dogs desparately needing Foster/Adoptive Homes!



## eqwuus (Jan 26, 2013)

I am an "Employed" worker at this Rescue Facility whom has a few dogs that are having a hard time acclamating to the situation. They are all great dogs but are very visibly stressed and some have lost significant weight since arriving, despite every effort at increasing their weight. From worming constantly (To make sure but there is no evidence there is any) and extremely overfeeding to try and get them to gain the weight and keep from losing it. These dogs seem to be so stressed that nothing is working and I worry for their safety so if you can open your homes and hearts to Foster or adopt these sweeties, they would really appreciate it!

--------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------










*Name:* Marcy
*Breed:* Balkan Hound mix
*Age:* 2
*Sex/neuter/spay:* Female/ Not Spayed 
*Comments:* Also lost weight after arriving. She is just now starting to pick a little weight up but I think she would excel in a home. She was pulled from a shelter after living there for almost 6 months. She snaps and growls out of fear of other dogs and has done the best with "motherly" female dogs but also has gotten along with males. Dogs that don't react to her fear snapping and don't crowd her are the best candidates. She LOVES getting belly rubs, Loves playing in the water, and is a big clown! SWEET SWEET girl!

----------------------------------------------

*Location:* Dakota Rescue
http://www.dakotarescue.org/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dakota-Rescue/174706838143?fref=ts
Pinehurst, TX
*Contact:* Margaret Smith or Catherine(Me).

------------------------------------------------


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Poor dogs, I wish I could help. Have you tried posting them on the rescue dogs section of Reddit?


----------

